# Shes definately havin babies!!!



## Leyna (Apr 29, 2007)

My female (Florie) Started nesting last nite! It was so sweet 2 watch! 
I will try 2 take pics of the new babies wen they arrive...


----------



## mnic001 (May 9, 2007)

Congrats! Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## Leyna (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow! she jus given birth!!! 5 babies could be more still 2 come!! so quick!!


----------



## Leyna (Apr 29, 2007)

12 now......!!!!


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

wow get those pics up.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

so was 12 the final count? how are momma and babies doing?


----------



## Leyna (Apr 29, 2007)

Yep 12 was the final count, mum and babies are all doin well!


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Yay babies


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, they're so tiny and pink! Cute


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*Congratz on the babies! Just got a few myself , they are so cute! momma is so pretty!*


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww so tiny n pink awww


----------

